# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  yellow tongue in bathroom

## JB1

I asked my carpenter to install Scyon sheeting the bathroom but for some reason a small section near the doorway was in YT. 
Area of Y/T is say 900x500 at most.  
It's not Scyon but Constructafloor but is virtually the same product. 
Options are:
- cut out YT and replace with Scyon, waterproof as normal.
- install 6mm cement sheet over just the YT section, waterproof as normal.
- keep Y/T, block under join between YT and Scyon, fill join with sikaflex, waterproof Y/T, install waterproof fabric over the whole Y/T just to be safe (not just the join) waterproof as normal.  
Anybody see an issue with the last option, seems like the easiest option and will allow a flatter floor? This means there will be no height difference between tiles and floorboards (aluminium angle inbetween). 
The shower area is recessed 45mm and will be stepped down (not just a small fall with an aluminium angle).

----------


## JB1

Anyone?

----------


## Marc

Option 2

----------


## JB1

Maybe I'll use 4.5mm cement sheet and then make a small fall back towards the bathroom rather than make the whole floor flat.  
It won't be that noticeable anyway. May also mean any water should flow back toward the shower as the shower waste is the lowest part of the floor.  
Note in Victoria, I don't need a floor waste.

----------


## JB1

Update. 
My house build is slow as you can see from the date! 
Anyway, I got wetseal to come out and waterproof. 
They will waterproof the yellowtongue. 
They actually use a fabric membrane over the whole floor, even on top of Scyon rather than just the join.   
----

----------

